# I want a group of reasonably active lizards? help please!



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I want a group of reasonably active lizards (desert or rainforest). Are green anoles ok? and can you mix them with brown anoles? and what over lizards are there? thanks so much joe.g : victory:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure about the anoles, I guess it would be ok to mix the two because they both come from the same place.

Beardies can be quite active, Chinese Water Dragons can also be quite active. Most skinks can be quite active:2thumb:


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

oh right thanks alot pal


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

skinks are really nice but they like to ide and burrow alot id stick to a beardie


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

you can keep ackies in a trio but youll need a pretty big viv coz theyll use all the space they are stunning but do your research before buying anything


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Ackies! Super active, full of character, love to run, climb and dig. Biggest regret when we got rid of ours.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want an affordable group of lizards that are highly coloured and active in the day time you can't beat a colony of curly tails or ornate curly tails in a big viv. They need plenty of light, u.v and a varied diet. If you use a mix of substreights including a portion with excavation clay they will breed readily. A very worth while animal.

John.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

*Might be worth a look?*

Dont know anything about lizards but i visited a shop recently that had a group of Sandfish that were active and facinating to watch.

catch and release


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

HI thanks guys  i know quite alot cos i have had crested and beardies in the past, i was just looking for something different?


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

When people mention Ackies, are they talking about Ackie Monitors? Read you can keep a trio in a 4x2x2, but thought monitors grew to a large size?


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

yeah they are ackie monitors and they only grow to about 70cm max, i love them, but where can i get them from? :/


----------



## sphynxskin (Feb 6, 2008)

reptile1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want a group of reasonably active lizards (desert or rainforest). Are green anoles ok? and can you mix them with brown anoles? and what over lizards are there? thanks so much joe.g : victory:


I breed a very active and interactive day gecko which originate from Madagascar, Phelsuma Klemmeri which live in groups,easy to keep.
Here is a link for further info
phelsumaweb.nl - The Captive Care and Breeding of Phelsuma klemmeri


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Ackies! Super active, full of character, love to run, climb and dig. Biggest regret when we got rid of ours.


I second that. . . .Ackies would continue to entertain. . .awesome charcter as said.



GeeUK said:


> When people mention Ackies, are they talking about Ackie Monitors? Read you can keep a trio in a 4x2x2, but thought monitors grew to a large size?


4x2x2 at a push for a trio. . .better in a 6x2x2. . species get to a couple of feet in total length. . . . .very managable size. . . .read up and see if the allure doesn't getcha. . .Honestly think you'll find Ackies really rewarding with their antics. . .
good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

sphynxskin said:


> I breed a very active and interactive day gecko which originate from Madagascar, Phelsuma Klemmeri which live in groups,easy to keep.
> Here is a link for further info
> phelsumaweb.nl - The Captive Care and Breeding of Phelsuma klemmeri


Not something I know anything at all about. . .BUT. . .what an awsome looking little thing. . .incredibly pretty. . .NICE


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Green anoles!

Don't mix them with the larger species. A nice mixed group of 1 male and several female will keep you entertained. Lots of UV and a nice planted viv makes for an excellent display piece too. I watch and am watched by mine. Good fun. Hardy. Don't know how they compare with the other species mentioned as I've no experience of them.

You could also go down the route of a breeding group of Pygmy or Dwarf chameleons...worth a thought.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> 4x2x2 at a push for a trio. . .better in a 6x2x2. . species get to a couple of feet in total length. . . . .very managable size. . . .read up and see if the allure doesn't getcha. . .Honestly think you'll find Ackies really rewarding with their antics. . .
> good luck with whatever choice you make.


What about a couple then..and can you keep too females together no problem and would 2 males fight?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> What about a couple then..and can you keep too females together no problem and would 2 males fight?


yes I's say so. . .perhaps 2 babies raised together may equal male and female. . .in the wild clutchmates may breed. . .although personally I'd think it better to have different bloodlines mate. . .as there are far more experienced keepers . . .You may well get some more detailed/different advice though


----------

